# Ink...I has it!



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Been debating on getting a tattoo...for almost 6 years. Finally got one this morning! It helps to have a neighbor who's a tattoo artist, works for an hourly rate, and runs a sterile shop out of the basement of our building 

[attachment=0:2ko0bok1]photo(6)s.jpg[/attachment:2ko0bok1]

For a first-timer who happens to have a deep-seated phobia of needles, I think I did alright, artist said he's had some women (and men!) just burst into tears while they were being tattooed and all I did was wince a few times.

Go me!


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

I love it!!! Good for you!


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Congrats! You're cool 
I got around 10 and planning a "few" more, it's an addiction


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats...first one is always so memorable! Way to go on getting over your fear of needles.

It's true it's an addiction....I'm up to 4! 
:lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks awesome  Your friend did a great job and I love the design you picked.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have to agree about the addictive part...lol. I didn't get my first till after my first grandchild was born and now I have 5..planning more!


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

It looks great. 
And it's true I have to say, I currently only have one but I'll be getting another in about a month.
I don't know one person with only one tattoo.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks great! :mrgreen:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your compliments ^_^

I have more ideas, it's (as always) a time and money situation. So who knows when I would get another? Also hard to find people I feel comfy removing my shirt in front of just to do this stuff...


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

So...nobody with a hedgehog tatoo??? What's wrong with us?! :shock: 
Maybe for my third one...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Quilled1 said:


> So...nobody with a hedgehog tatoo??? What's wrong with us?! :shock:
> Maybe for my third one...


There's a couple people with hedgie tats on here, I remember seeing threads for them. I'm planning to get several tattoos once I move out of the house (Dad says absolutely no way, unless I want to be kicked out :roll: ). I think a hedgehog one will probably be among them.  It might have to wait a bit though. My first one is going to be "No Day But Today" done on my ankle.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice tat. I agree with what some other people have said, they are addicting. It's hard to have just one. I have 3 right now. Have at least 3 more planned.


----------



## ersico (Jan 21, 2011)

i have my back done in color of an underwater scene


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

:shock: 

Holy guacamole... I' just imagining the shading on that and wincing, and I don't even know what scene you have  

~Katie


----------



## ersico (Jan 21, 2011)

it took me about 25 hrs...from october to last may  i can only handle 2-2.5hr sessions before my skin tightens up and stars to push out the ink  
but i love it and am trying to save up some $$ for the lower part to get added too


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

ZOMG :shock: 

My hubby said no way in heck ^_^


----------



## ersico (Jan 21, 2011)

ahhaha why not...its just a little bit of color  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow...I would _love_ to be able to afford something like that.


----------



## ersico (Jan 21, 2011)

i did a ton of spraypaint art for friends for $$  a ton
heres a closeup (nevermind my love handles (i like icecream)  )


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

ersico said:


> i did a ton of spraypaint art for friends for $$  a ton
> heres a closeup (nevermind my love handles (i like icecream)  )


umm...those ain't love handles...*I* will show you love handles!! Well, maybe not... 

I have a unicorn that I got when I was 16 on shoulder. Why a unicorn, you ask? That's a good $%#*&@%$ question. :?


----------



## ersico (Jan 21, 2011)

becuase unicorns are awesome and at 16 they totally rocked (and still do)
and was a precursor that your heart would fall to another mamal with horns/spike/QUILLS


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

ersico said:


> becuase unicorns are awesome and at 16 they totally rocked (and still do)
> and was a precursor that your heart would fall to another mamal with horns/spike/QUILLS


 :lol: I never looked at it that way!!! I feel better now.


----------



## Curtis (Jan 15, 2011)

That's very nice, I love tattoos and I'm looking at getting my first one ever this summer.


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow that underwater scene is just amazing! oh I can only imagine how painful that must have been though! ...I only have one tattoo, it's a phoenix done as a tribal design on my lower back.. I got it right when I turned 18 along with a belly button piercing.. the belly button piercing is gone but the tattoo is still there and I still don't regret it one bit (though I do forget that I even have it 99% of the time until someone reminds me by pointing it out)


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7830

Heres a link to the hedgehog tattoo i have ^.^


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Got some more!

My tattoo artist is moving, so I had one more chance to get something before he's off to Texas and I'll have to go way farther than my basement for a touch-up!


----------

